# Roasted Arabica Coffee from Kenya



## Cyrus Kinyua (Jul 2, 2012)

I am seeking importers of roasted arabica coffee from Kenya either for direct sale or for blending.

If you are interested or know one please contact me. The coffee is sourced from the Kenya coffee auction.


----------

